# I have a hard time not calling people out sometimes



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

for not having a single bleeping clue about how to care for rats. https://lascruces.craigslist.org/pet/5145315984.html


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

What makes this even worse is I have no room to take these girls in unless it was only temporary. I don't want to take them in just to have to find them a new home.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Beat this: I just saw an advert for a homemade cage and I dont know whether to laugh or cry. The "cage" is just 3 plastic bins stacked on top of each other with the lids on, no holes, no wire windows and a few plastic toys thrown in at the bottom and holes chewed in it which makes me assume some poor rat or mouse has actually lived in that abomination. I don't even know what to think. Oh and the best part: Its selling for 3 dollars lol. I should just buy it and throw it out so no animal has to live in it ever again. Its even worse than the rusty slaughterhouse cage of doom I posted about a while ago.


----------



## lost_whisper (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh my and I was so sad that my rats are living in a "small" cage! I mean, I'm still getting a bigger one when I find the money but seriously that's a hamster cage and even small for a hamster and there's 2 rat in there what the helllll?
I want to beat people up so much.


----------



## meldiggity (Jul 22, 2015)

ughhh what are people actually thinking??!!  smh


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm sure most people would use the logic that rats like to live in tiny crevices....but what they forget is that rats also like to venture out of those tiny crevices and wild rats have fairly large home ranges. I can see keeping a cage like that stuffed with fleece as a "home cave" of sorts if the door remains open at all times and the rats have free range of an entire room...but that's definitely not the case with those poor girls.


----------



## lkoechle (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh dear, I saw the first photo and thought "that just looks like the top level of a ferret cage. Whats the issue? I should keep clicking."  my male rat came to me in a cage that size. And he was one of the biggest bucks I had seen or have seen since. Even my mom (who doesn't really care for my love of small animals) knew I was serious when I said he needed a bigger cage and purchased me a ferret cage for an early graduation gift. (I was a senior when I got my first rat). Some people... boggles my mind. Even a non animal person like my mom knew that cage was way too small for him. I actually gave it to my sister and who bought an appropriately sized inhabitant: a dwarf hamster.


----------

